# Speed of a trotting miniature



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 20, 2010)

I had Dusty out on the road today and the local Game Ranger came up beside us in his pickup, hauling a boat. After we joked a bit about the poor guy heading off to the salt mine, and the usual silly question about "wanting to race", I asked him to see how fast Dusty was trotting. Dusty was heading in the direction of home and he was a little anxious about the vehicle next to him--but not unduly. His trot was controlled, and though he did try to break into a canter, he came back down to a trot nicely. The Ranger said he was going about 12 mph.

I had "clocked" Dapper Dan before with someone on a bicycle beside us at 11 mph. Dapper Dan was in the working trot speed, not really going all out.

(I did ask Dusty to walk the rest of the way, and past the driveway, so he doesn't think he can race toward home. Then we turned back to the driveway, stopped at the mailbox to get the mail, and walked on back to the corral.)


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Apr 20, 2010)

I'd have to do the conversions but I know 9kph is deadly slow as a trot pace for most minis, 10kph is more reasonable as a working pace, and most of them can easily hold 11kph for awhile although it takes a strong, fit horse to maintain that pace or better over a marathon distance. B minis, of course, have an easier time with that than most A minis would.

I ran a vehicle next to Kody once but forget now what his speed was. He loves keeping up with pickup trucks going cross-county though! It's really funny watching him canter along with his nose to the tailgate like he was glued there.






Leia


----------



## MiLo Minis (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm with you there Leia! I know I much prefer to run as a small pony than a VSE because I don't have to deal with trying to hit a 9 mph pace which IS deadly slow!


----------



## Minxiesmom (Apr 20, 2010)

Marsha Cassada said:


> His trot was controlled, and though he did try to break into a canter, he came back down to a trot nicely. The Ranger said he was going about 12 mph.


That is a fast trot depending on how big the horse is! I can get Max (33") routinely up to about 11 mph, and once got him to 13 mph and it was like flying! If only he would do that in an arena. Alas, the footing is never as nice as the wonderful dirt roads we drive on, and he doesn't have to make any turns out on the road either.


----------



## Jetiki (Apr 20, 2010)

My mare while playing with a gps, was averaging 12kph, going fast 14kph, and about the movement of a western pleasure jog was 9kph. She's 35" by mini measures. Just in the driveway we clocked her at 10-12mph with a van

Karen


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 20, 2010)

Dapper Dan is 32.5", so 11 mph wasn't too bad for him.

Dusty is 34". He is so much fun; the extra couple of inches makes such a difference! And I can tell he enjoys the job.

When a horse has extension does it increase his speed signifcantly? Or does it make less work for him?


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Apr 20, 2010)

Marsha Cassada said:


> When a horse has extension does it increase his speed signifcantly? Or does it make less work for him?


A horse performing a true extended trot (in the dressage sense of the word) will cover ground more quickly because his strides are longer but the tempo of the footfalls should not increase and it is very hard work as he's having to balance himself, shift all his weight to the rear and propel himself forward with utmost power. Connecting the hindquarters in general however and then asking for pure speed will get you going quite a bit faster than simply chasing a horse on his forehand into a road trot as it is a much more powerful gait and the horse gets longer strides instead of just moving his legs faster. Does that make sense? I think I'm a bit loopy at the moment so I hope I said that right.

Longer strides + moving the legs faster will be faster than just moving the legs faster. That's what I meant!





Leia


----------



## Mominis (Apr 21, 2010)

Leia, just wondering...when I used to do dressage, sometimes we would ride to a metronome. Could that be done with the minis in harness to have an audible comparison for maintaining rhythm?


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Mominis said:


> Leia, just wondering...when I used to do dressage, sometimes we would ride to a metronome. Could that be done with the minis in harness to have an audible comparison for maintaining rhythm?


You bet, although a mini's rhythm is often so fast it makes my skin twitch to actually hear it. I'll quietly tongue-click in time with every other stride sometimes and that seems to work well. Either that, or hum!

Leia


----------



## keely2682 (Apr 21, 2010)

i think cali, my 37" wpc horse trots about 15 mph.

tippy in trot on mode really flies, i think i've gotten her to 18 still barely at a trot.

(not sure how accurate person clocking with car really is but...)


----------

